# Max's Ped



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey I just saw the my pup peds thread and I was wanting to assk the same thing. I didnt want to hijack the thread so I started my own. What line would he be considered? I am thinking New Troijans and something else.
Here is his registration. I hope it is readable. Thanks. By the way sorry for the corny name, but I didnt know what to come up with that would go good with Max and they require two names. LOL


----------

